# Such a numpty! Tivo ip address....help pls!



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

Now then.....

My own stupid fault but I changed by broadband to Be There which is cool but I've tried changing my Tivo IP address so my Be Box router will pick it up, which it didn't.
Anway, I'm not sure if I mis-typed in the new IP address but I can't get access to my Tivo now and I'm baffled. I have about 18 days listings left.

Here's the question.....

Is there anyway I can get access to my Tivo if I can't figure out the IP address or do I need to get the drive out and re-install Tivoweb?

A million thanks in advance )

p.s. anyone got any experience using a sling box with Tivo?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :down:

I did exactly the same and it turned into an absolute nightmare, i'll see if i can find a couple of my threads

*edit* here ya go, but be warned it doesn't make pleasant reading 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=313155

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314912

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=319053


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

I suppose the best thing to do is send my drive back to the lovely guy that i bought it together & get him to re-install tivoweb?


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

I don't think it should be that drastic! Just change your PC's IP address to one in the same range as what your Tivo's IP *was*

Then telnet to Tivo and Run Tivo_nic_config (I think) and change the IP so it's on whatever range your NEW router is on/giving out.

OR (easier)

Simply change the LAN settings on your new router so it matches the old one!! There's usualy a web setup page that you can change this on without affecting any of the public (internet) side... if you can remember the old IP that is!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You don't need to re-install TiVoWeb, just the network drivers.

If you have a PC with a CDROM drive that you can open up to put your TiVo drive into then it's a 10 minute job. Just boot from the NIC install CD, type

*nic_install/nic_install cachecard*

and it will tell you what your current IP address is. You can then change it if required.


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

you are a tivo legend beyond legends blindlemon!

got back in and got the boyo hooked up to my Be Box router yee haa!

ur a star *


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

scaryb said:


> p.s. anyone got any experience using a sling box with Tivo?


Couple of threads: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=301927
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=301443


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

scaryb said:


> you are a tivo legend beyond legends blindlemon!


It's very nice of you to say so, thanks  - but in this case I'm merely reiterating information that's been available on the SiliconDust forum since they started making network cards for TiVos.

However, I'm glad to have been of service


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

I will be changing ISP in the near future and want to avoid this potential problem. I'll be losing my fixed IP and gaining a new fixed IP, but am unsure whether this will cause any problems. My tivo is on my network as 192.168.1.200 (wired connection to router) but cannot remember if I specified my fixed IP during the setup for my cachecard. Could anybody offer any guidance on how to ensure that the change in ISP doesn't mess up my Tivo network connection? I'll be using my existing router when I change ISP.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm willing to be corrected, but I think the change of your external IP on t'Internet (provided by your ISP) shouldn't affect the internal IP on your network.

All you need to do is connect to your router and change the external IP at the correct time.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

You shouldn't have to do anything. The intenral IP (192.168.0.200) is completely unrelated to your external IP. And your router should pick up the fixed IP from your ISP when it changes.


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks for both of your replies. What I was worried about was I couldn't remember if I specified my fixed external IP during the cachecard setup, and if so, how to amend. But I think I'm confusing this with the setup option of specifing the internal IP. Whatever, sounds like I should be okay.

Am leaving Nildram btw, its a shame what Pipex (parent company) have done to what was once one of the best ISP's.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mista_c said:


> Thanks for both of your replies. What I was worried about was I couldn't remember if I specified my fixed external IP during the cachecard setup, and if so, how to amend. But I think I'm confusing this with the setup option of specifing the internal IP. Whatever, sounds like I should be okay.
> 
> Am leaving Nildram btw, its a shame what Pipex (parent company) have done to what was once one of the best ISP's.


Just telnet on to your Tivo and type "nic_config_tivo"which will tell you what the current settings for your network gatway etc are.

But having changed broadband ISP twice in the last 6 months (first leaving Freedom2Surf who Pipex had also managed to send down the pan and then Newnet who seem friendly people but turn anyone else's 3Gb of data use into 10Gb as moving on to Lixxus subsequently has confirmed was unique to NewNet) I can say that a new fixed IP address has no impact on communication between your PC and your Tivo via your router.

It does of course require you to start using a new IP address if you want to access the Tivo externally across the internet though via your router and port forwarding.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

If you have a dynamic IP and use DynDNS you shouldn't even need to do that. At least not on my router anyway I don't think.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Bear said:


> If you have a dynamic IP and use DynDNS you shouldn't even need to do that. At least not on my router anyway I don't think.


But what decent quality ADSL ISP in the UK uses dynamic IP addresses? Of course if you are on a Uni web system or something then you have no choice.


----------

